# new 2x2 tutorials on my site



## Erik (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi all,
i'm afraid my site has moved again, but not a lot: http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik
And: There are new 2x2 tutorials! So far I've finished 3 of 6. (the 3 slowest) but the rest will be there pretty soon.
Enjoy!
Erik


----------



## Stefan (Sep 19, 2006)

Could you please consider changing the colors? Particularly brown text on green background. Your site hurts my eyes.

Also, have you considered the method of Lukasz Cialon? I don't see it in your list.


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice, thank you. Is that Guimond method on there? I can't find his site in English, so I can't follow the method. Your Guidmond method page doesn't work for me, I get an error as if the page doesn't exist. Thanks


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all,
tx for the feedback 
As for stefan, the true color is just dark-blue on green which was chosen to be not to hurt anyones eyes since i hate such websites  I'll see if I can change it a bit. And I never heard of Lukasz Cialon's method, what is it?
As for PJK, yes the Guimond method will come there, only it is not complete yet 
It is true you get an error if you try ortega, guimond and EG method, no page for them yet. Ortega will be the first to finish since it doesn't require much new pictures to make 
Erik


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2006)

I have now also completed the Ortega tutorial. I'll improve some layout things too, but now it is online anyway 
Enjoy


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Sep 19 2006, 07:40 PM
> * Hi all,
> i'm afraid my site has moved again, but not a lot: http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik
> And: There are new 2x2 tutorials! So far I've finished 3 of 6. (the 3 slowest) but the rest will be there pretty soon.
> ...


 http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik/2x2_lbl-2.2.html

You've completely ripped my http://www.snkenjoi.com/cmll/index.html page.

All the cases are the same and most of the text.

I'd be happy if you'd just link to my site instead?


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice, there aren't too many websites about 2x2! But saying that "Average is about 5.75 with it." doesn't really make sense to me, I believe all those methods are good enough to get sub-5 or faster. It isn't just the method, practice is more important. 

I know Ortega, but I don't really practise 2x2 so I'm really slow. But isn't R2 U2 R U2 R2 better than Double-Sune?  And for Bruno I use R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R', it's a bit faster than your alg.


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, 5.75 is an indication of how fast it would be for a speedcuber after some (not as much as I have) practise.
Well, about your algs, you're totaly right. But I almost never use Ortega exept for special cases so I don't know special algs for it, I will look up some extra algs for it and put them on the site.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2006)

Your links are brown. The dark blue is better, but... oh well, maybe it's just me. I think difference in brightness matters.

Ron described the method of Lukasz about a year ago:
http://www.speedcubing.com/events/po2005/polishopen2005.html

Of course I don't know whether he's still doing it that way.


----------



## deKeijzer (Sep 20, 2006)

I like the information on the site, but the colors are a bit.. non-matching.
If you really want a good color scheme, you should check out http://www.hypergurl.com/colormatch.php it has a great tool for making a good color scheme..


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2006)

Lol, the method Gunnar and I have developed is the same as Lukasz Cialon's method. Still, I'm quite happy with Guimond with some extensions. I got a 3.99 (avg of 12) with it. But I'm certainly going to learn the new method.


----------



## mrCage (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Erik!

Please listen to the advice here and change the (horrible) green color to a much lighter color, FFFFCC is not a bad choice B) 

(Or copy color schemes from this site or yahoo or wherever. Sourcecode (or CSS that u can always rip) will reveal the colorcodes.)

Sorry i'm not a 2x2x2 cuber so i can't comment on those tutorials  

Best regards,

-Per

PS! I had a brief look at LBL method. Instead of R'D2RD2FD'F', R2D'R2DR2 or R'B'D2BR can be used. It's not really a hard case :lol:


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you miss this?


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Kirjava,
i'm so sorry! I got this table and made the others algs for the perfect 2x2 method (which is not online yet). But I only used it for at home... I forgot about first asking you to put it online, i'm sorry. I have to remove it or?? It's no problem to make a table myself but yours is so nice...
Erik


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,
I've modified the BGcolor of http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik/2x2_index_page.html
this page, is it better? (don't look at the color in relation with the menu...
Please suggest other colors for bg and body, as I'm a non-experienced website builder.
Kirjava, I've put your table on my site temporarily offline on behalf of respect to you...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, much better


----------



## mrCage (Sep 20, 2006)

Umm ...

Well not really better at all. It's a bad idea to have the menu on a separate page. The menu should follow u whatever page u are on (just duplicate ur menu code to every page .. unless u want frames ... )

Colors have improved ... a bit <_< 

-Per


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Sep 20 2006, 08:58 PM
> * Hi Kirjava,
> i'm so sorry! I got this table and made the others algs for the perfect 2x2 method (which is not online yet). But I only used it for at home... I forgot about first asking you to put it online, i'm sorry. I have to remove it or?? It's no problem to make a table myself but yours is so nice...
> Erik *


Ah, don't worry.

I was just a bit pissed when I saw it was pretty much a direct copy.

Put the algs on your site in your own style if you want, but I'd prefer it if you'd just link to the page instead


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks better. If you need help building the page, let me know. And I agree with Per, have the menu go to all pages so users can access any page from anywhere.
Patrick


----------



## Erik (Sep 21, 2006)

Kirjava, I'll make my own table, cause I need 2 other tables for the EG method. But, I'll make a link to yours in the link section.
About the menu. Do you mean the 2x2 tutorial menu should follow? Or the main tutorial menu? Or the basic menu on top (cause that is already followin). As for Per, I used frames indeed. It's the only HTML trick i know, frames, links, pictures, text (and bgcolor etc). I'll copy the bgcolor from http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik/2x2_index_page.html to all other pages untill better color combinations occur


----------



## Stefan (Sep 21, 2006)

You know, if you used an external style sheet you wouldn't have to copy it at all...


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2006)

Erik, when will the Guimond page be up? Thanks


----------



## Erik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm very busy at the moment, just got back from Paris, I'll try to make it whenever i have some spare time.


----------



## numegil (Oct 18, 2006)

When will the Guimond and EG methods be up? I'm looking forward to those very much. Can you at least post a general description of the method first, and then improve it from there?

Thanks
-Alexei


----------



## Erik (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi alexei,
. I have to do a lot for school thingy's. But next week is a week of, although I'm very busy then too <_< I think I can at least complete the EG method. I know my site is not very up to date anymore, but I will try to catch up next week.
Erik


----------



## Erik (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,
I've made a start with Guimond method, it is online now. I only have to make the algorithm diagrams. EG method will take a while since I need to make all alg's over again.


----------



## Erik (Oct 19, 2006)

I also made a video section on my site.
see http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik and then to the video section.


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

Great work Erik, I'll begin faster with the 2x2x2 cube !! Thank's.

Guillaume.


----------



## Erik (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok,
I've been working hard on my site. All methods are complete except for the Guimond method, for which I have to make 2 more tables with formula's.
So the EG method is online, but not the 3rd case. Any comments is still welcome, positive or negative B)


----------



## Jan (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Erik

Thanks for your fantastic page.
I am impatient waiting for the Guimond method! (which I use).

Will you add videos performing algs?

Thanks again
Jan


----------



## Erik (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope I can record a lot of algorithms, but I don't have a webcam or camera to capture them. Currently I'm working on completing the Guimond Section.
Have fun!
Erik


----------



## Erik (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, the Guimond section is complete now too  
Enjoy!
Erik


----------



## Jan (Oct 25, 2006)

Ohhh, very fast (as your cubes) 

Thanks


----------



## Erik (Nov 7, 2006)

I've put the first part of a new 2x2 method online: http://www.hio.hen.nl/~s98134/rubik then at the tutorials and then the 2x2 section.
Enjoy
Erik


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 20, 2006)

hi erik, great page, i've learned a lot and use ortega now. i just wanted to make 2 remarks:

1) the last oll picture on ortega is wrong: yellow actually needs to be in front to make this alg do it's work.

2) maybe you could point out clearer what each of the "double-layer permutations" (i'm talking of last step, ortega ) exactly does with the top and with the bottom layer, the colors don't make it very clear for beginners i think... to finally master ortega, i aplied the algs on a solved cube and figured out what each alg does to the layers specifically. otherwise i wouldn't be able to use it now  shame on me h43r:.

kai


----------

